# ExpandingChucks



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Recently I bought an expanding chuck from Lee Valley because I thought it would work better than my spur drive. Well it did, it held great and didn't slip and I was able to do the whole outside of a bowl.
THEN, when I tried to remove it, it wouldn't budge   I finally cut out around it and got it out . There must be a better way!
It came without any instructions.
I didn't spoil the bowl so I just modified the design.
Anybody know how this works??
Mo.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Maurice,
What chuck was it ?, as that should not happen. An expanding chuck is the best way of bowl turning, and there are a lot out there I use the super nova and never had any complaint about it at all.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

chippypah said:


> Hi Maurice,
> What chuck was it ?, as that should not happen. An expanding chuck is the best way of bowl turning, and there are a lot out there I use the super nova and never had any complaint about it at all.
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mate,
Glad you got it sorted out, looking forward to seeing your results.
Cheers
Pete


----------

